# Best all around inshore rod and reel



## presnells (Dec 19, 2010)

I am looking to buy a good rod/reel for reds, trout and other inshore fishing. I would like to stay around $100.00 Does anybody have any good suggestions or something they would like to sell?


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm a big fan of shimano when it comes to inshore rods and reels. I would check out the Shimano Sahara reel, and Shimano Clarus rod.. It will put you somewhere around $100, most likely closer to $150, but worth the investment. :thumbsup:


----------



## tat (Oct 8, 2007)

$100 limits your options (a lot). A Sahara reel is about $80 and there aren't many rods that are "best" for $20.

I'd look at some of the combos offered by Bass Pro and maybe some of the local shops. The discount of a combo will help you get more for your $.

Shimano, Diawa, Penn are all good brands and most of their gear will work well. I like Okuma reels, but I've only used their more expensive models so I don't know how well the lower priced models will work.

Honestly, if you are at all serious about fising I think you should save a few more $ for a better outfit. The example of the Sahara / Clarus for ~$150 make a lot of sense.


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

If you go with a good shimano reel and don't have much left in the budget, the ugly stik inshore rod is very nice for the price. They are black, blue, and have a clear tip. That's what they looked like a couple of years ago anyway.

That's what I started with when I got into inshore fishing. Don't use it much now that I've upgraded, but it got the job done at the time.


----------



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

5500 penn! with a ugly stick rod


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

ugly stick inshore select rod, and a penn 440ssg. about 150 total new


----------



## presnells (Dec 19, 2010)

It seems on some other threads that penn is going downhill compared to shimano, okuma, etc on inshore reels. Is the case for the penn 440ssg?


----------



## presnells (Dec 19, 2010)

Has anybody used the bass pro shop off shore angler brand?


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

I have two of these and they are good
http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-Extreme-Rod-and-Reel-Spinning-Combos/product/10205087/-1668443

Cheaper and I like it better
http://www.basspro.com/Pflueger-Trion-GX7-Spinning-Rod-and-Reel-Combos/product/100904/-1138020


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Having fished inshore Pensacola for over 10 years, 4 of which were in college when I was broke as a joke what we used were cheap Shimano reels like 

http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/p...Id=4038201&cp=2367438.2367824.2291514.2291516

and any single piece IM-6 rod. 

http://www.basspro.com/Shakespeare®-Ugly-Stik-Lite®-Inshore-Spinning-Rods/product/17946/-502632

I have caught hundreds of Specs and Reds, and Flounder with this exact type of combo. The light/med action combo is great. IMHO, Better to start out with a good rod and then upgrade the reel. You won't get much improvement from a $30 to $60 reel, but the difference in a $40 to a $75 rod are very apparent. Becuase of the inexpensive reel, we didn't feel bad about using it for a season or two then throwing it away. I also like the Pfuger line too. The guide I fish with in Charleston SC (Fishcall.com) used them for years. I love mine.

-Jonathan


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

I have a Penn Captiva series rod and reel. Like the reel better than the rod but it was a combo for about $80 last summer in Port St Joe at Bluewater Outfitters. Worked out well and I am hard on equipment since I offshore fish out of my kayak.


----------



## FishHard2009 (Dec 3, 2009)

I would say a shimano reel for sure! Sahara is a good one for $79 like the others were saying....Also I agree with the ugly stick inshore series rod for $49 so that puts u at around $130....but if u try to get a Penn Captiva combo for 100 or whatever they cost...u will be sorry 3 months after you buy it...

Shimano is the way to go with the reel, and you can find a wide variety of 50 rods that are decent...good luck to you!


----------



## presnells (Dec 19, 2010)

I guess I had it backwards. I thought it would be better to get a better reel than rod. What makes the difference in the rod?


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

Get a Shimano Sedona 2500 Reel and a 7'0 Shimano Scimatar Rod! You will be happy and it'll will hold up pretty well, I used these for several years on charters. It's a $99.99 combo!


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

The difference in the rod is all about the amount of pressure you can put on the fish. How floppy or rigid (you guys thought I was going to say stiff didn't you) your rod is (so to speak) will affect how you can play your fish. Every reel will have a working drag, some are smoother, but a weak rod will limit your options.


----------



## presnells (Dec 19, 2010)

Has anybody used Captains Choice rods and reels from bass Pro?


----------

